
In California, Where Cancer Warnings Abound, Coffee Is Next in Line - surlyadopter
https://www.wsj.com/articles/if-you-drink-coffee-in-california-be-warned-it-may-cause-cancer-1516795200?
======
surlyadopter
One of the interesting effects of Prop 65 is that it allows private citizens
to bring suit alleging violations. This has wrought a similar effect to the
ADA violations lawsuit racket.

I don't think there is enough public pressure to get this changed now, but I'm
glad more people are becoming aware of how these "well meaning" regulations
can be abused.

